# Splash Dogs National Championships Nov 10-11, Folsom, CA



## Kingsgurl

2012 Splash Dogs Nationals 
Folsom, CA 
Nov. 8 - 11, 2012



Thursday and Friday (8-9) will be the year end Splash and the last chance to qualify for the National Championships, which will be held on Saturday (semi's) and Sunday (Finals)

Gonna be a ton of fun! Taking the jumping fool foster dog and planning on bringing home some hardware (or ribbons)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I AM GOING TO THIS!!!! 

i couldnt get the time off to go to the ADBA show in SoCal this month so instead i took the time off. i will be there on saturday and sunday. are dogs welcome or only competing dogs?


----------



## Kingsgurl

They don't care. I would bring a crate though, so you can watch without managing your dog all the time=)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yay! I can't wait! Odin won't jump in the water but I'm sure he'll be happy to meet everyone!


----------



## Celestial88

I will be there with Dakota!  I'm super pumped! I'll be at the dinner as well

For semis and finals


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Celestial88 said:


> I will be there with Dakota!  I'm super pumped! I'll be at the dinner as well
> 
> For semis and finals


yay! we will all have to meet up!


----------



## cEElint

thats right by where my sister races, Lake Natoma... she's a rower for Sac State..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

cEElint said:


> thats right by where my sister races, Lake Natoma... she's a rower for Sac State..


yup yup! although honestly its not much of a lake just a fat part of the river lol


----------



## cEElint

Yea.. ive been to one of her races... looked like a river


----------



## Kingsgurl

yea, it's totally just a fat, slow spot on the river, lol. Can't wait to see you two!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I am so super bummed I'm going to miss this. We were totally planning on making the trip down for the weekend but we had something unfortunate come up  you guys make sure and take lots of pics for me k.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

dammit Krystal!!! i wanted to meet D! oh well, im sorry for u missing it but im sure there will be more events


----------



## Kingsgurl

I hope all is well, Krystal!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thanks you guys.  D really needed the points too. This jump could have finished his SPD  Well be out there next time, gotta take care of the family first


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah ur right! Family first!


----------



## Black Rabbit

It was just one of those unexpected things. My mom ended up taking over as care taker for my aunt when my grandma passed and my mom was just arrested on drug charges so my sister and I are trying to get her out of there. We think she's been stealing her money and not taking her to the dr like she's suppose to and adult protective services aren't really doing anything to help us  they said we may have to wait for a social worker but my mom goes to court in 2 weeks and I'm pretty sure she's going to prison this time. The cops went over there for a welfare check today but she locked herself in the house and wouldn't let my aunt answer the door so I'm not sure what is going to happen now  if my mom ends up running and not going to court they'll lose the house and my aunt will be homeless. I'm not really sure what else we can do at this point. My mom is crazy and won't allow my sister or I in the house to even visit or check on her. I'm just hoping they will stick with it and maybe get a search warrant? Can they do that for a welfare check on elder abuse?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

My goodness! I have no clue! But I'm sure someone has to know! I would keep on the police or sheriffs or whatever and keep pestering them....


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea we made a second report and had them go back to the house but I haven't heard back yet  my sister and her boyfriend have been on the phone with aps all day trying to get someone to do something.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Oh, I am so sorry! I hope your Mom is able to get the help she needs (drug addiction is a HORRID disease) and that your Aunt and Grandma are able to get help too. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Despite the freezing weather (I swear there were ice cubes in the pool) and the fact that he lost several nails and bled all over the dock, Happy was, well, HAPPY to jump.

(thanks to Lauren for this pic!)


















Third place, not too shabby for a tiny little short coated dawg









Celeste and Dakota rocked the dock with a 19.09 inch jump!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Ur very welcome! Odin and I had a blast too! even though he didnt jump and never showed any interest! he saw Happy and Dakota gettin it on and wanted to join in!!!


----------



## Kingsgurl

Maybe we will get him on the dock when the weather gets nice again!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Kingsgurl said:


> Maybe we will get him on the dock when the weather gets nice again!


i cant say if he really will jump in or not, but i will give it a go! i'll keep my eyes peeled for a life jacket his size


----------



## Kingsgurl

Eh, I have one that might fit him.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Kingsgurl said:


> Eh, I have one that might fit him.


cool! but if i find a good deal, ill pick one up


----------



## Celestial88

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles Kyrstal, I can't begin to imagine how that is.  




Tina, Lauren, it was very nice meeting both of you! And Odin as well, he was a very sweet and mush of a boy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Celestial88 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your troubles Kyrstal, I can't begin to imagine how that is.
> 
> Tina, Lauren, it was very nice meeting both of you! And Odin as well, he was a very sweet and mush of a boy


Thank u Celeste! it was wonderful meeting u and Dakota too! If I can get Odin to jump I'll try to make it out to more events!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Congratulations to Celeste and Dakota and Tina and Happy! 

Hey! What have I told y'all about mini-GP get togethers without me!? Lol.. just kidding. Glad y'all got to meet up and put faces to names outside of the internet. Lauren, I hope you can get Odin jumping, that would be so cool!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ThaLadyPit said:


> Congratulations to Celeste and Dakota and Tina and Happy!
> 
> Hey! What have I told y'all about mini-GP get togethers without me!? Lol.. just kidding. Glad y'all got to meet up and put faces to names outside of the internet. Lauren, I hope you can get Odin jumping, that would be so cool!


Haha! Well then u should have come out to Norcal lol! And ur right puttin faces to names is great! And yes, if Odin will actually jump it would be awesome! But I have a sneaking suspicion that he's just puttin on a show. But I will give him the chance regardless! Lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm so glad you all had fun out there. Sorry we missed you guys  we have to get our BBQ on soon


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

kg420 said:


> I'm so glad you all had fun out there. Sorry we missed you guys  we have to get our BBQ on soon


heck ya we well! although... since its gotten quite cold, i suggest somewhere where there can be a bonfire!


----------

